
Greta Thunberg became the new front in the Brexit culture war - ciconia
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/aug/17/greta-thunberg-brexit-culture-war-nigel-farage
======
mytailorisrich
She is targeted because she is the embodiment of many things wrong in our
society.

She was created by her mother's PR campaign (credit where credit's due, she
built a prosperous business). She is nothing but hot wind and yet she has been
elevated to a status of idol, a sort of cultish priestess.

It all started with her campaign to have pupils "strike" from school. Thinking
of the importance of education and of how many children in the world don't
have proper access to it that was really an appalling display of "spoiled rich
kid tantrum".

But the really bad thing is that this caught up to the point that she is now
invited to give speeches in front of national parliaments. If politicians
wonder why many people despise them they should look no further, and I think
this is what populist, and fake news experts, like those mentioned in the
article has seized upon (it takes one to know one).

Now, she is sailing across the Atlantic to send a message against air
travel... accompanied by a Prince who owns a helicopter taxi company that does
trips between Monaco and Nice Airport, and who will fly back to Europe while a
new crew will fly to the US to sail the boat back.

It's a bit like Google organising a "Camp" for the rich and famous to attend
by private jets and yachts... supposedly to discuss the environment.

Environmental issues are not a circus. She is a godsend for climate change
deniers.

------
preommr
> Back in the 1990s, posing for men’s magazines in your knickers was a rite of
> passage for young actors and pop stars not so much older than Greta, but
> that feels a very long time ago now.

???

This threw me for a loop because of how random it felt.

~~~
DanBC
It's saying that this young woman, who faces discriminatory comments on at
least 3 fronts (sex, age, and neuro-diversity) is appearing on the front cover
of a magazine purely because of her ideas and her work, not because of her
tits.

